# Michael's Madness Sale - THIS SUNDAY!



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Hallowennie315 said:


> Just got an email from Michael's - This Sunday (the 14th) there will be a "madness" sale - 25% of your entire purchase INCLUDING sale items! Sounds like a good deal to me... I got the coupon online so if you don't subscribe to them, now would be a good time to start. Who's gonna head over to Michael's this Sunday


I got the same coupon, but it says: Excludes Utah......whattheheck!


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

I got that coupon and a 40% off coupon too from the things i purchased this week! Lady said I could use both!! Cant wait to go shopping!!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

I receive there coupons but did not get this one


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I haven't received the email yet. I hope it comes soon! I was in Michaels today and they were putting out a LOT more stuff! All the Wilton line is being put out today + they were clearing out another entire isle I am assuming it was for more Halloween stuff!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> I got the same coupon, but it says: Excludes Utah......whattheheck!


hahahaha, no offense but that's hysterical. hah hah.

I'm sorry!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I havent received one yet. I still have a 40% off I need to use this week.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

That coupon is on their website under Weekly Ad, Show Coupons.

If you can't make it or it will be a hassle, don't worry about it too much, there'll be another one sooner or later. 25% is less common (15 and 20% is more likely to appear) but they did it for _Sunday-Wednesday_ three or four weeks ago. Also remember it's really not worth buying anything big with these coupons, it's better to wait for another 40% or 50% coupon for more expensive items. Even if it's on sale for 25%, you don't get 50% off. You get 25% off the original price, then 25% off the remainder, which is about 43%, only a tiny bit better than a 40% coupon. The last one that showed up, I bought a bunch of PermEnamel paints, which would have been silly going back daily with a 40% coupon every day for. I know these items never ever go on sale at all so 25% was a good deal. But a lot of things go on sale regularly for 40%, so if you buy them for 25% off when they're not on sale, you're not saving anything.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Got my email today. If you have been getting emails from them with previous coupons I would think yours would arrive today too. I bought something earlier in the week so have a 40% off register receipt still good, and through tomorrow night still have this week's 40% off reg priced item coupon I could use. unless it's a sale item I know which coupon I'll be using 

I might be looking to pick up a skelly but figure Walmart will still have them this year too (and same priced as Michaels with the 40% off coupon basically) so don't feel rushed to get it yet. I went into Michaels this week to check out their Wilton Halloween products of which none had been put out yet or see if they had any specialty Martha Stewart Halloween items, again none, so hope if I make the trip in on Sunday it won't be a wasted trip.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

EvilMel said:


> hahahaha, no offense but that's hysterical. hah hah.
> 
> I'm sorry!


WTF is up with that? Someone in the state of Utah p*ss on a Michael's building or something? (ref, see: Ozzy vs Alamo)


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

This if freakin bull crap! Why does everyone hate us!


----------

